# Prop 1 controller video



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry about the delay on the prop 1 programming video that we took at the Garage of Evil last month. I finally have the files converted and will be editing them over the next few days. I'll have the video for you by Friday.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The video is available now at http://www.hauntcast.net/Videos.htm


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks like you all had a lot of fun. Now I have some inspiration to dust off my prop1 and actually build a prop with it.

Although I'm no noob to programming, GOE did a great job explaining the basics. With these videos and a little beer, anyone should be able to take on a prop1.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Whens the video on the PropSX gonna be released? ...


----------

